# Near Philadelphia socialization/play date?



## Shadow's Chance (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a great dog park right by where I live in West Chester,PA, and I'm looking for some golden friends to take along with me!
Is anybody near West Chester/Exton/Downingtown PA? 
We could also just take a walk and have a play date in my yard (It's fenced in)
I'm sixteen years old, but I promise I'm not as irritating as most of my breed!
Please, feel free to bring non goldens too. 
You can post here if you're anywhere near me and have a dog! Shadow wants a friend


----------

